
New e-paper may send e-ink running for its e-mommy - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/10/new-e-paper-may-send-e-ink-running-for-its-e-mommy.ars
======
nolite
sounds great.. but e-ink has been out of the lab for at least 10 years now.
Are we going to have to wait 5-10 more years to see this in a consumer device?

